# Observations from my first RCI booking, which happens to be DVC Saratoga Springs



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

I heard wdw dvc can be hard to get even in "off" seasons so when I stumbled upon a week in January for 51000 points this morning I booked it. Just the one available. I assume this was a good decision. $249 exchange fee now and $190 whatever fee when we show up. I elected the automatic upgrade if available, to two bedrooms at Saratoga, and also requested to change to the contemporary, animal kingdom, and grand floridian, if they become available. Has anyone had any success with their upgrade requests for these properties in the past? Most availabilities to begin with seem to be limited to the rare Saratoga, animal kingdom, and old key west pop up anyway so I was probably just lucky to find this. I guess I want to ask if anyone has anything they would like to share regarding my experience or their experience regarding these bookings, and any advice they might have regarding our stay. Must do's, avoids, etc. Thanks.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

I never bother with the upgrade request with DVC (if you want bonnet creek it might make sense). I've never seen a 2 bed available at DVC but perhaps the old hands have.  In general based on DVC member liking Studios (cheapest points) there are often 1 beds available (from the lockoff)  and that seems to be what Disney deposits to RCI.  I own and love SSR you should enjoy you stay but don't expect an upgrade


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

You asked about must do's.  My teenaged daughters and my wife love Disney Springs - which is a relatively easy walk from SSR with lots of shopping and dining.  I generally try to book dinner reservations at Wine Bar George, Jaleo and Morimoto's when we stay at SSR.  The Artist Palate is a nice QS at the resort.  You get free parking at the theme parks with a DVC stay so I generally drive to the parks but the bus service works fine as well.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> I never bother with the upgrade request with DVC (if you want bonnet creek it might make sense). I've never seen a 2 bed available at DVC but perhaps the old hands have.  In general based on DVC member liking Studios (cheapest points) there are often 1 beds available (from the lockoff)  and that seems to be what Disney deposits to RCI.  I own and love SSR you should enjoy you stay but don't expect an upgrade


Thanks. We were mulling over Bonnet Creek but figured since it's available and legit Disney, we might as well get SSR since they had one come up.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> Thanks. We were mulling over Bonnet Creek but figured since it's available and legit Disney, we might as well get SSR since they had one come up.



IMO it’s a pretty good deal- I am watching what other owners are renting for and it’s ridiculous - 
And not sure if it matters but SSR gets you the only 2 onsite perks left since the shutdown- the early morning advantage BUT the evening ones for Deluxe that will be worth it.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2021)

As an aside, Wyndham hasn't deposited Bonnet Since the February '21 bulk---and the most recent bulk appears to be May or maybe even June.


----------



## elaine (Nov 14, 2021)

SSR is very nice since the renovations. You should be very happy there. You'll not get any upgrade or location change via RCI. I doubt the DVC-RCI IT interface is even set up for that. There are tons of posts over on disboards.com DVC forums about SSR, and WDW. DVC is not that hard to get. Watch the sightings BB.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

I am unfamiliar with these. Where can I find out about them?


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

bnoble said:


> As an aside, Wyndham hasn't deposited Bonnet Since the February '21 bulk---and the most recent bulk appears to be May or maybe even June.


I actually saw a single Wyndham bonnet creek this morning when I saw ssr. Just figured I'd go for the actual Disney scene this time but hear good things about Wyndham bonnet.


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> I am unfamiliar with these. Where can I find out about them?


^two perks mentioned earlier


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> ^two perks mentioned earlier


look for extended hours on the WDW site.   SSR qualifies as a deluxe resort so you get both mornings at all parks and evening hours at one park a day


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> actually saw a single Wyndham bonnet creek this morning


What was the check in date?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> I heard wdw dvc can be hard to get even in "off" seasons so when I stumbled upon a week in January for 51000 points this morning I booked it. Just the one available. I assume this was a good decision. $249 exchange fee now and $190 whatever fee when we show up. I elected the automatic upgrade if available, to two bedrooms at Saratoga, and also requested to change to the contemporary, animal kingdom, and grand floridian, if they become available. Has anyone had any success with their upgrade requests for these properties in the past? Most availabilities to begin with seem to be limited to the rare Saratoga, animal kingdom, and old key west pop up anyway so I was probably just lucky to find this. I guess I want to ask if anyone has anything they would like to share regarding my experience or their experience regarding these bookings, and any advice they might have regarding our stay. Must do's, avoids, etc. Thanks.


Never have had any upgrades with DVC, but it's all good because SSR is one of our favorites.  I have never seen Grand Floridian, and Bay Lake used to be an occasional exchange for us, but not in at least 5 years.  Those are booked by DVC members.  You will not get those.


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

bshanebowl said:


> ^two perks mentioned earlier





			https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/extended-evening/


----------



## noreenkate (Nov 14, 2021)

2 extra hours in the parks with very limited guest access- - IMO thats a big one as far as perks go


----------



## okw1 (Nov 14, 2021)

If you haven't, set up a My Disney Experience account.  You can make dining reservations 60 days ahead.  The good ole days of walk ups at Disney restaurants are gone.  There are many wonderful places to eat without a reservation at Disney Springs, but most popular ones require planning ahead.  A web site I use is www.allearsnet.com has every menu on the property.  Also to make yourself feel even better about your booking google the rack rate at Disney!


----------



## mdurette (Nov 14, 2021)

Congrats - You can't beet RCI exchanges into DVC inventory vs what you would pay OOP if you booked direct.
A couple thoughts:
*  If you don't have My Disney Experiance account set up yet, do that.
*  After 3 days, you can call the guest services number on the RCI cert and link you reservation to your MDE account.   At this same time you can add other guests and Magical express to your reservation.
*  Don't expect an upgrate - don't think anyone has ever seen/received a 2BR.   And I think the upgrade with RCI is only if you can get a 2BR.   Can't just upgrade for different resort for another 1BR.  Assume now that SSR is where you will be, and that is absoulity OK!
*  Buy your park tickets and make your park reservations (but in January you should not have an issue with capacity.
*  60 days out, you can make dining reservations.   NOTE:  If you don't show/cancel within 24 hours there is a $10 per person charge.
*  HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 14, 2021)

bnoble said:


> What was the check in date?


Sorry about the late response. Club Wyndham 2 bedroom 4 nts Jan 18-22 27400 rci points still there


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 14, 2021)

Get your park tickets now and reserve your parks using the My Disney Experience (MDE) others have mentioned.  If you want to go to another park on the same day, you must purchase the park hopper and you can go to another park after 2 pm.  They can change this though....they started this when they started slowly reopening.

Note that the free Magical Express from Orlando Airport will no longer be available after December 31.

The extended evening hours have not yet been announced for January as far as I know, but thru December it is Monday nights for Epcot and Wednesday nights for Magic Kingdom.  I’m not sure what the rules are regarding park hopper or park reservations for those days.  Well worth it from what I am hearing.

They have implemented some pay extra features .... Genie + and lightening lanes.  All extra $$$$ which I have no intention of ever buying.  It seems very expensive and confusing.  

Saratoga Springs just had a nice refurb, and you will love it there.  I park at every theme park (as long as I’m out the door early) EXCEPT Magic Kingdom.  Bus it there.  People tend to forget that once they park, they have to take the tram to the Transportation and Ticket center (the trams have not been running since reopening due to staffing shortages) then either get on the monorail or ferry to cross the lake.  A real time sucker.

I’m not a fan of Disney Springs, but that’s because I am missing the “shopping gene” and because lots of the stores are upscale.  So many places to dine though!  I did enjoy a ride in the balloon though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2021)

I also do not like shopping at Disney Springs, and I think the update at Saratoga is incredibly well done.  I think it's become my favorite of all DVC. 

The Genie thing, we talked to people who purchased the Genie service for the day, and their takeaway (not just one group but about five groups of people we talked to) was that if you are in the parks from morning to late night, you might get a second ride with the Genie, but don't count on doing half a day at the park thinking you will be able to use it like FP+.  I used to love FP+.  I want that back.  

In January, I can see our son and daughter-in-law staying late at the parks, while we take the kids back to SSR for bed.  They seem to love the late-night hours, while I am not good at all with it.  And bonus, because we have two units, our kids and grandkids (teen grandkids) staying at Bonnet Creek can be added to our rooms, and they can also stay out late.  Crazy to me, but at least the little ones will get some sleep.


----------



## nomoretslt (Nov 14, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I also do not like shopping at Disney Springs, and I think the update at Saratoga is incredibly well done.  I think it's become my favorite of all DVC.
> 
> The Genie thing, we talked to people who purchased the Genie service for the day, and their takeaway (not just one group but about five groups of people we talked to) was that if you are in the parks from morning to late night, you might get a second ride with the Genie, but don't count on doing half a day at the park thinking you will be able to use it like FP+.  I used to love FP+.  I want that back.
> 
> In January, I can see our son and daughter-in-law staying late at the parks, while we take the kids back to SSR for bed.  They seem to love the late-night hours, while I am not good at all with it.  And bonus, because we have two units, our kids and grandkids (teen grandkids) staying at Bonnet Creek can be added to our rooms, and they can also stay out late.  Crazy to me, but at least the little ones will get some sleep.


I’m hoping the Genie is a big flop.  Fast Pass plus worked great.  We go to parks early in the morning leave before noon and back after dinner, depending on where we are staying.  We’ve done everything and we go often.  $15 per person per day plus paying for the lightening lane is crazy....except if it’s just two people that have lots of expendable income.  Not do much the average family of four.

I guess it’s a big win if you get a DVC thru an exchange.  My husband and I like to look up the rack rates on mousesavers.com.  Our recent family trip in a 2 BR at Bay Lake would have been around $7;500 just for the room....it was a standard view on the 4th floor but had a Magic kingdom view.
That’s great you can add the family to your room....they can get in and out of the parking lot there too.  I still need to figure out how to use the phone for park admission....although I have enough magic bands to make a Christmas wreath.

Any DVC resort is great IMHO.


----------



## Naria2004 (Nov 19, 2021)

What's the number to connect your RCI reservation for SSR to MDE?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 19, 2021)

Naria2004 said:


> What's the number to connect your RCI reservation for SSR to MDE?


The phone number to call is on the RCI confirmation - I think it’s the main DVC number, 1-800-800-9800.  Tell them you’re coming on an RCI exchange and need the Disney confirmation number to link it to MDE. They’ll also want to know the names etc. for everyone else who will be staying in the villa. Wait times on hold are better than they were some months ago, but it can still be a lengthy wait, so be prepared to put your phone on speaker and do other things while you wait, just in case!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> The phone number to call is on the RCI confirmation - I think it’s the main DVC number, 1-800-800-9800.  Tell them you’re coming on an RCI exchange and need the Disney confirmation number to link it to MDE. They’ll also want to know the names etc. for everyone else who will be staying in the villa. Wait times on hold are better than they were some months ago, but it can still be a lengthy wait, so be prepared to put your phone on speaker and do other things while you wait, just in case!


I had someone at Disney who said something like RCI gives you the confirmation, we do not.  I told the lady I know that I have to call DVC.  She said, "I will transfer you to someone else because I cannot help you.  She disconnected me. She did that intentionally, I guarantee it.  Called back and purposefully chose the RCI desk.  That lady was more helpful.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had someone at Disney who said something like RCI gives you the confirmation, we do not.  I told the lady I know that I have to call DVC.  She said, "I will transfer you to someone else because I cannot help you.  She disconnected me. She did that intentionally, I guarantee it.  Called back and purposefully chose the RCI desk.  That lady was more helpful.


That’s terrible. I’ve only done one inbound exchange and didn’t have any trouble getting the Disney number and listing guests, but I can’t remember which option I chose. The CM I spoke with seemed to know exactly what he needed to do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> That’s terrible. I’ve only done one inbound exchange and didn’t have any trouble getting the Disney number and listing guests, but I can’t remember which option I chose. The CM I spoke with seemed to know exactly what he needed to do.


I have only done it about 20 times in the last 12 years, so I kind of know how to do it.  

I have been on hold for a few hours with DVC lately.  I recommend to my family that they need to make sure they have time to call DVC.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 19, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have only done it about 20 times in the last 12 years, so I kind of know how to do it.
> 
> I have been on hold for a few hours with DVC lately.  I recommend to my family that they need to make sure they have time to call DVC.


It’s very uneven I called this week and only waited 10 minutes and got a great cast member that helped me with no issue.  Its not always so straight forward  I count the experience as a pleasant surprise and like you I generally assume I will be on the phone and hour and get someone who can’t help  that makes most of my experiences better that I expected (but not all of them)


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 20, 2021)

The extra morning half hour and extra evening hour(s) are not every park, every day.  So if you didn't have park hopping added to your park admission, and you didn't reserve the park where the extra event time is happening, you won't be able to attend it.  I don't think they have changed the time to be able to park hop yet either.  It probably is still at 2PM.  No hitting two parks before noon any more.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> The extra morning half hour and extra evening hour(s) are not every park, every day.


The morning half-hour is every park, every day. 


			https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/early-entry/
		


The evening hours are so far Mondays in EP and Wednesdays in MK, though there is one scheduled for Friday 2/4 instead of Wednesday 2/2 in MK.


			https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/extended-evening/


----------



## bshanebowl (Nov 20, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had someone at Disney who said something like RCI gives you the confirmation, we do not.  I told the lady I know that I have to call DVC.  She said, "I will transfer you to someone else because I cannot help you.  She disconnected me. She did that intentionally, I guarantee it.  Called back and purposefully chose the RCI desk.  That lady was more helpful.


I have been following up for various reasons since joining last week that I don't recall if rci confirmed my wdw reservation or if wdw did but either way I called the Disney 800 800 9800 number early today about confirming my reservation for the SSR in January after talking to rci. I had already established the my Disney experience account and basically they asked for and I gave them my info upon getting through (less than a 20 minute hold at 9am Saturday), told them I also wanted to link with my Disney experience account, and wanted to confirm everything I could as part of that process. They basically confirmed and advised me about everything they could and I also used part of info to help me link the reservation to my Disney experience account. It's not the most intuitive thing in the world but I've managed to add dinner reservations and guests as a result so I'm pretty satisfied with how everything currently stands so far.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 4, 2021)

$15 per ticket day for Genie+ sounded worth it to me until i saw i would have to add it for to every day of my seven day pass.  $105 per person isn't worth it when i dont see the value of having it every single day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> $15 per ticket day for Genie+ sounded worth it to me until i saw i would have to add it for to every day of my seven day pass.  $105 per person isn't worth it when i dont see the value of having it every single day.


I am not going to be paying for it.  It doesn't work.  My DVC Facebook group has incredibly loyal Disney fantatics, and I see a lot of complaints.  The ones that don't complain probably have money to burn.  

One lady said they arrived in the park and booked Genie + Their first available opportunity for any ride was 3 in the afternoon.  I am sure Disney is thinking if they do that to people, they will eat at the parks all day.  Not on your life!  I don't love Disney food.  We already take lunch with us.  

Anyway, the lady could only use it twice in a full day, open to close.  She was not happy.  She said she was on the app too much to enjoy her day.  I don't mind waiting in lines with family.  It's kind of fun, actually.  Elizabeth gets bored, but she is 4, so of course.


----------



## Rob562 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> $15 per ticket day for Genie+ sounded worth it to me until i saw i would have to add it for to every day of my seven day pass.  $105 per person isn't worth it when i dont see the value of having it every single day.



It only costs that if you pre-purchase it for all days on your ticket. You can buy it on a per-day basis as you go. (IMO, it's not necessary at AK, and only marginally at Epcot)

-Rob


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 5, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> $15 per ticket day for Genie+ sounded worth it to me until i saw i would have to add it for to every day of my seven day pass.  $105 per person isn't worth it when i dont see the value of having it every single day.


Yes, as Rob says, many just buy for the days they’ll be going to MK and DHS. We don’t plan to buy Genie+ for AK or Epcot. We’ll pay for the Individual Lightning Lane for Flight of Passage and probably for Remy but not for the Genie+ rides at those two parks.


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 5, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, as Rob says, many just buy for the days they’ll be going to MK and DHS. We don’t plan to buy Genie+ for AK or Epcot. We’ll pay for the Individual Lightning Lane for Flight of Passage and probably for Remy but not for the Genie+ rides at those two parks.


We had good luck just getting a boarding group for Remy a few weeks ago I got an afternoon group around 7:15 am and the wait was around 25 minutes I would plan to try that first thing and failing that buy the LL+ on your Epcot day.  We did not really bother with Genie+ but our trip was a bit before the holiday crazy so YMMV.  Even FOP was not too bad on our AK day with just the standby queue we waited perhaps 35 minutes, the worst wait was Navi River and I think that ride is a bit lame.  again the holiday period is generally worse so take my experience in the spirt its offered


----------



## elaine (Dec 5, 2021)

Can one try for Remy boarding group for free? Also if it’s full, are there usually LL$ Remy tickets for same day?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 5, 2021)

I recommend Touring Plans to everyone I know.  Touring Plans has crowd calendars to plan a trip, there are actual plans to help plan your day, and they have apps for Disneyland and Disney World to give real wait times.  I mean actual wait times, which are sometimes very different from Disney's. 

Disney controls crowds and posts waits that are not accurate.  They do that on purpose to guide people to other areas of the park.  It's very contrived.  Genie+ app is free and the waits of the rides are what Disney wants you to believe.  Case in point was Disneyland, Radiator Springs Racers, posted waits were 85-110 minutes all day in late September.  Rick and our son and granddaughter didn't wait more than 40 minutes and road it several times.  The app for Touring Plans was right on the nose.  People report times, they count on those of us with the app to report our wait times. It helps everyone.  

If you have ever gone to a ride right before closing, like Soarin', and you see the wait time is 40 minutes, it's probably because Disney wants you to walk on by.  The wiat is usually less than 10 minutes just before closing.  We ride Soarin' at the end of the day quite often.  The posted time is a lie.  

So the charges for the LL kind of makes me crazy.  I love the way they hide the standby line from the LL people (or vice versa).  It's very telling.


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I recommend Touring Plans to everyone I know. Touring Plans has crowd calendars to plan a trip, there are actual plans to help plan your day, and they have apps for Disneyland and Disney World to give real wait times. I mean actual wait times, which are sometimes very different from Disney's.
> 
> Disney controls crowds and posts waits that are not accurate. They do that on purpose to guide people to other areas of the park. It's very contrived. Genie+ app is free and the waits of the rides are what Disney wants you to believe. Case in point was Disneyland, Radiator Springs Racers, posted waits were 85-110 minutes all day in late September. Rick and our son and granddaughter didn't wait more than 40 minutes and road it several times. The app for Touring Plans was right on the nose. People report times, they count on those of us with the app to report our wait times. It helps everyone.
> 
> ...



Agree on touring plans that’s a great resource 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I recommend Touring Plans to everyone I know.  Touring Plans has crowd calendars to plan a trip, there are actual plans to help plan your day, and they have apps for Disneyland and Disney World to give real wait times.  I mean actual wait times, which are sometimes very different from Disney's.
> 
> Disney controls crowds and posts waits that are not accurate.  They do that on purpose to guide people to other areas of the park.  It's very contrived.  Genie+ app is free and the waits of the rides are what Disney wants you to believe.  Case in point was Disneyland, Radiator Springs Racers, posted waits were 85-110 minutes all day in late September.  Rick and our son and granddaughter didn't wait more than 40 minutes and road it several times.  The app for Touring Plans was right on the nose.  People report times, they count on those of us with the app to report our wait times. It helps everyone.
> 
> ...


My first concern on Genie was that it would pull enough crowdource off TP to render it less accurate.  I am a solid believer in TP.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 6, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> We had good luck just getting a boarding group for Remy a few weeks ago I got an afternoon group around 7:15 am and the wait was around 25 minutes I would plan to try that first thing and failing that buy the LL+ on your Epcot day.  We did not really bother with Genie+ but our trip was a bit before the holiday crazy so YMMV.  Even FOP was not too bad on our AK day with just the standby queue we waited perhaps 35 minutes, the worst wait was Navi River and I think that ride is a bit lame.  again the holiday period is generally worse so take my experience in the spirt its offered


Yes, I’ll be watching wait times as we get closer. The issue with the Remy VQ is that I don’t want to get a low number VQ and have to get to Epcot earlier than we want to. Last December our kids were very successful in getting low-number RotR BGs, and I had to forgo my second cup of coffee to get to DHS on time!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2021)

This will maybe make you smile or make you think I am some sort of a crazy person, but I tend to check Touring Plans often from home to see what waits are like.  Yeah, I said you might think me crazy.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 6, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This will maybe make you smile or make you think I am some sort of a crazy person, but I tend to check Touring Plans often from home to see what waits are like.  Yeah, I said you might think me crazy.



It isn't crazy at all.  

I'm not someone you would characterize as a fastidious planner.  I generally like to bounce around and see where I end up.  But the times when we can do Disney are always during peak and there has to be a plan or we're wandering around lost at a cost of hundreds per day.  So I set up my TP, review it often and tweak it often.  I'll also check wait times from home, sometimes out of sheer curiosity, sometimes to test how my TP would be working out if I were there "today."  It does bring on a little envy, because I can't go during the slow weeks...


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 6, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, I’ll be watching wait times as we get closer. The issue with the Remy VQ is that I don’t want to get a low number VQ and have to get to Epcot earlier than we want to. Last December our kids were very successful in getting low-number RotR BGs, and I had to forgo my second cup of coffee to get to DHS on time!



Coffee to go  that one was worth a bit of inconvenience to me the first time we rode it you had to be in the park to get a BG. I generally am up but to get all my girls up and moving early was no small feat.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 6, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This will maybe make you smile or make you think I am some sort of a crazy person, but I tend to check Touring Plans often from home to see what waits are like. Yeah, I said you might think me crazy.



I look often and will use the crowd calendar to pick which parks I want on which days and I will review those choices routinely 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 6, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> Coffee to go  that one was worth a bit of inconvenience to me the first time we rode it you had to be in the park to get a BG. I generally am up but to get all my girls up and moving early was no small feat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Woohoo, we don’t have to deal with it now. Disney added Remy to the list of attractions for the Evening Extra Hours for Deluxe resort guests. So we can enjoy our AKL Kidani balcony in the morning and head to Epcot later in the afternoon!


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 6, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Woohoo, we don’t have to deal with it now. Disney added Remy to the list of attractions for the Evening Extra Hours for Deluxe resort guests. So we can enjoy our AKL Kidani balcony in the morning and head to Epcot later in the afternoon!


That's great.  I enjoyed the Remy ride its like MMRR and ROR  seems like one of the new model rides that can be updated with software.  Here is my last stay at Kidani, I had coffee with the Giraffes


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Woohoo, we don’t have to deal with it now. Disney added Remy to the list of attractions for the Evening Extra Hours for Deluxe resort guests. So we can enjoy our AKL Kidani balcony in the morning and head to Epcot later in the afternoon!


Thank you for posting that!  So helpful.  We will be there in January.  Our grandson kind of freaked out on the ride, he is 2.5 years old, but I think he might be better next time.


----------



## Mowogo (Dec 6, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, I’ll be watching wait times as we get closer. The issue with the Remy VQ is that I don’t want to get a low number VQ and have to get to Epcot earlier than we want to. Last December our kids were very successful in getting low-number RotR BGs, and I had to forgo my second cup of coffee to get to DHS on time!


Eh, you have an hour.  I was able to get lucky in March and had a low RotR BG and still had time to catch an opening ride at Mickey and Minnie's because the line was only at 30 minutes.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 15, 2021)

Just called DVC today regarding my reservation.  5 minute hold, "I'll transfer you to someone who can help you with that", 15 minute hold, then helped by a very pleasant associate.  Went very smoothly, already pre-checked-in and ready to go.


----------



## elaine (Dec 15, 2021)

didn't know about Remy EMH! thanks!


----------



## nomoretslt (Dec 15, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, I’ll be watching wait times as we get closer. The issue with the Remy VQ is that I don’t want to get a low number VQ and have to get to Epcot earlier than we want to. Last December our kids were very successful in getting low-number RotR BGs, and I had to forgo my second cup of coffee to get to DHS on time!





TheHolleys87 said:


> Woohoo, we don’t have to deal with it now. Disney added Remy to the list of attractions for the Evening Extra Hours for Deluxe resort guests. So we can enjoy our AKL Kidani balcony in the morning and head to Epcot later in the afternoon!


Epcot has been opening later....sometimes 10 sometimes 11 so if you try the VQ for Remy you may get late afternoon.  We were able to get in the VQ 3 times last week.  We just returned and was not aware that they added Rémy for EMH.  We were too tired to return to Epcot on Wednesday anyway....we were staying at Riviera and got too comfortable.  If we were at the BoardWalk we probably would have wandered over.  The skyliner is really quick to get to Epcot too.  We could see the fireworks from our room.  We liked the new show.


----------

